#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Mu Nen и Asanga в Москве

## Ersh

Есть маза встретиться в Эрмитаже. Часов в 20. 00, сегодня.

----------


## ullu

сегодня?

----------


## Шаман

.Да.

----------


## Ersh

Mu Nen будет к 21. 00

----------


## ullu

а вы?

----------


## Ersh

Я наверно в половине-начале 9-го

----------


## Шаман

Я зарезервировал место на своё имя. Буду минут 15 9-го.

----------


## Ersh

Спасибо!

----------


## ullu

ясна )

----------


## ullu

спасибо за чай )

----------


## Ersh

Всем спасибо! Особенно Шаману!

----------


## Шаман

Гы, пожалуйста!  :Smilie: 

Хорошая была компания. Как обычно, впрочем  :Wink:

----------


## Люся

Здрасьте, а рассказывать кто будет?

----------


## Шаман

Самое ценное, что приобретается в результате таких посиделок - это тишина. Остальное значения не имеет.  :Wink:

----------


## Mu Nen

Спасибо ребята!!! Огроменное!!!
Как всегда в вашей компании пить чай просто замечательно!

----------


## Asanga

Спасибо ВСЕМ, ЕЩЕ ОЧЕРЕДНОЙ (И НАДЕЮСЬ НЕ ПОСЛЕДНИЙ) РАЗ.

----------

